# Sony BDV-8100W surround sound delays to come on when watching tv and switch channels.



## Sony guy (Dec 9, 2013)

Hi I have a Brand new Sony BDV-8100W surround sound system fresh out the box. I connected it to my Samsung Plasma HDTV. For the TV Audio, im using a Digital optical cable directly from the tv to the Sony Home theatre system. The surround sound works great but when im in tv mode and I switch Channels the audio delays some times almost a minute for any sound to come through the speakers? Is there a special configuration/setting I need to know about or is this normal?

Thank you for any help


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

No settings that I'm aware. Sounds like the TV takes awhile to tune and process the signal.

Depending on the source, the delay could be the TV converting the audio to a digital signal for output or simply that the audio signal is taking longer to tune. Plus the signal then needs to be decoded and output by the Receiver.


----------

